# Power bill in SA



## Lv7Angel (Nov 12, 2018)

The power bill amount is going crazy. Why the electricity and gas price are so high in South Australia. I pay $500 for electricity and $400 gas seasonally, that almost what I earn for a total week. Live is not easy, it is really true here.


----------

